# Personal experience with a short Test Prop/NPP cycle?



## DaBeast25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone here has run a short 8-10 week cycle like this with good/fast recovery.  I'd love to see bloodwork as well, but I know I'm asking for a lot.  Really just taking a shot in the dark.  

Never used NPP, ran Deca once.  I'm thinking that if I was to run something like...

weeks 1-8: Test P at 100-150mg eod 
weeks 1-6: NPP at 100-150mg rod
Aromasin and or Caber as needed
HCG mixed in during cycle (haven't thought much about how yet)

PCT:  Clomid and Aromasin

that recovery "shouldn't" be too bad even with a nandrolone but I could be completely wrong.  My main goal would be mainly to recomp, possibly put on 5-10lbs of solid muscle, and to take advantage of the increase in collagen synthesis with NPP.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess that makes 112 people who haven't run anything like this....


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 2, 2014)

Are you running the NPP for mass or joint support? What are your goals for this cycle?

There's no need to stop the NPP 2 weeks earlier than test. That's done with standard deca (nandrolone decanoate) due to the long ester. 


Warrior


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just thinking of possibilities for a cycle in a few months if I can get beyond a couple injuries I'm rehabbing.  Goal would be to put on muscle with little fat gain.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 2, 2014)

I think you'll need to bump the dose up for solid gains. Say 200mg Test P EOD and 150mg NPP EOD. Should make for a nice 8-10 week blast/cycle. 

Diet will be the main factor for a lean bulk. 

Warrior


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 2, 2014)

Damn double post.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 2, 2014)

my biggest concern if the recovery aspect of it, considering the use of a 19-nor


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 2, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> my biggest concern if the recovery aspect of it, considering the use of a 19-nor



The HCG should help you bounce back quickly


Warrior


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think NPP will shut you down just as hard as deca.


----------



## moodyman1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Runnin it right now bro. 7 weeks into TP@600/week and NPP@450/week and some caber. Second time running this cycle because I loved the first one so much. Probaly finish up next week. Libido is great and joints feel phucking awseome . Put on about 10 pounds and significant strength gains. NPP half-life is WAY shorter than Deca so recovery is relativley easy. I also have been pinning HCG as I approach the end of cycle. This TP/NPP cycle has been just as great as the first and I will surely run it again at a little higher dose.

I'm 44, 240 pounds and about 16% BF. Yeah..little high but Ill tackle that this pring with some tren


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 4, 2014)

moodyman1 said:


> Runnin it right now bro. 7 weeks into TP@600/week and NPP@450/week and some caber. Second time running this cycle because I loved the first one so much. Probaly finish up next week. Libido is great and joints feel phucking awseome . Put on about 10 pounds and significant strength gains. NPP half-life is WAY shorter than Deca so recovery is relativley easy. I also have been pinning HCG as I approach the end of cycle. This TP/NPP cycle has been just as great as the first and I will surely run it again at a little higher dose.
> 
> I'm 44, 240 pounds and about 16% BF. Yeah..little high but Ill tackle that this pring with some tren


how have you been running you hcg?
and what was your pct last time?
thanks


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

test p 150mg eod
npp 100mg eod

only done this a couple times but for some reason(i dont recall why)i split the eod's..so it was a ed pin just alternating back and forth and it worked much better results wise..was the same brand btw both times..


----------



## moodyman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> how have you been running you hcg?
> and what was your pct last time?
> thanks



I run the HCG during the last 3 weeks of the cycle @ 500iu 2x/week ( I'm a firm beliver in no HCG during PCT)) . My PCT last time was the standard nolva/clomid for 4 weeks. Dont remember the exact dosage. Total test was around 500 taken 1 week after PCT completion (which is actually higher than my normal natty test). Even though I'm running HCG again as I finish this cycle I may just cruise for 2-3 months and then jump into a tren based cycle.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 4, 2014)

hey moody sobif youre doing a test e shot do you do last week of inject and then the followig two weeks when test is leaving system then pct?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks moodyman


----------



## kboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Just like s2h I like Ed injections when running Test P and NPP, and I only ran it for 6 weeks before.


----------



## eminemnyc (Mar 4, 2014)

How can u just inject EOD without soreness? I guess because u guys got used to. Or maybe it's my stuff that I've got for a guy. The pains last like a week so if I pinned EOD my body'd be like a robot. Could u guys explain me what I'm doing wrong? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 5, 2014)

eminemnyc said:


> How can u just inject EOD without soreness? I guess because u guys got used to. Or maybe it's my stuff that I've got for a guy. The pains last like a week so if I pinned EOD my body'd be like a robot. Could u guys explain me what I'm doing wrong?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How many sites are you using?  You've got to rotate. 


Warrior


----------



## eminemnyc (Mar 5, 2014)

All my body even the lats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodyman1 (Mar 5, 2014)

IMO..theres no need to pin Test P or NPP ED. Half life of TP is about 72 hours. NPP is a little longer. When I pin EOD I rotate between four sites...quads and glutes. Sometimes delts if there's lingering PIP in the other sites. My lovely wife pins my glutes for me. I use 23G 1.5" on glutes and 1" on quads.


----------



## moodyman1 (Mar 5, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> hey moody sobif youre doing a test e shot do you do last week of inject and then the followig two weeks when test is leaving system then pct?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Not sure what you mean. There is no Test E in this cycle at all. If I'm not gonna cruise afterwards I pin my last test prop shot and start PCT 3 days later. HOWEVER..this cycle I think I will cruise afterwards so yes I may start pinning test e/c a few days before my last test p shot so there isn't a sudden plummet in my test levels after the last TP shot.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 5, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> I guess that makes 112 people who haven't run anything like this....



Check your in box.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 6, 2014)

haha im asking for hypitheical bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 12, 2014)

do you guys usually include caber or anything in these types of cycles?


----------



## Cblock (Mar 12, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> do you guys usually include caber or anything in these types of cycles?



Always with 19-nor bro. Run caber or prami. A little goes a long way if your doses are right. This is a good thread though. Interesting cycle that I wanted to run this last winter. As far as your sites, some oils pip harder than others. With lighter oils, usually prop and tren, you can use a 25 x 1-1 1/2 rotating delts, glutes, vastus, and pecs and be solid. Def wanna hear how this cycle goes though. Keep updates!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thinking something minimal like caber at .25mg or .50mg twice a week


----------



## Cblock (Mar 12, 2014)

perfect


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 13, 2014)

Still trying to iron out how I'm going to run hog with this.  Will have 5000iu of HCG

Was going to just go 250iu 2x/week all the way through, to try to prevent/minimize damage but I'm not sure if I'd be better off running it like this...

week 4.5-6 500iu 2x/week (3000iu)
week 7.5-8 750iu eod for 8 days

I'm probably complicating things, but there's a ton of conflicting info


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 13, 2014)

s2h said:


> test p 150mg eod
> npp 100mg eod
> 
> only done this a couple times but for some reason(i dont recall why)i split the eod's..so it was a ed pin just alternating back and forth and it worked much better results wise..was the same brand btw both times..


how many injection sites were you rotating ?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I'm just going to run 750iu 3x/week for the last 3 weeks of the cycle before climbs pct.  that's got to be the best way to utilize this


----------



## s2h (Mar 14, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> how many injection sites were you rotating ?



When I do ed injects I got right delt...right quad...left quad...left delt and repeat...I thou I regularly hit the same delt 2-3 times a week if needed....just move the injection site around on the delt....

If someone is getting crippling PIP all the time ....they need to switch brands...not all carrier oils react the same from person to person...or the gear is poorly made....which is more then likely the case....

People like to squak at prices from places like AY and WP....but there not walking around with golf balls hanging off them all day...you get what you pay for in this industry most of the time...

Someone posted you need to run caber with all 19-nor compounds...you need to run caber if you need caber...would you take a advil if you had no headache??


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 14, 2014)

s2h said:


> When I do ed injects I got right delt...right quad...left quad...left delt and repeat...I thou I regularly hit the same delt 2-3 times a week if needed....just move the injection site around on the delt....
> 
> If someone is getting crippling PIP all the time ....they need to switch brands...not all carrier oils react the same from person to person...or the gear is poorly made....which is more then likely the case....
> 
> ...


all good points, is there a problem hitting the same sites that often? even though you move spots slightly? my next cycle i was gonna pin eod and ive only ever pinned delts and quads i was gonna ad in glutes to but id rather just pin delts and quads


----------



## custom (Mar 14, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> all good points, is there a problem hitting the same sites that often? even though you move spots slightly? my next cycle i was gonna pin eod and ive only ever pinned delts and quads i was gonna ad in glutes to but id rather just pin delts and quads



Bro please when you start your next cycle please include an AI. Your already way to bloated


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 14, 2014)

custom said:


> Bro please when you start your next cycle please include an AI. Your already way to bloated


you seem to be very fascinated by my body, if you want to fuck me just say so, but youll have to wait in line, your mom and sister were first


----------



## custom (Mar 14, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> you seem to be very fascinated by my body, if you want to fuck me just say so, but youll have to wait in line, your mom and sister were first


How long did it take you to think that one up? You need a new game bro yours is weak


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 14, 2014)

custom said:


> How long did it take you to think that one up? You need a new game bro yours is weak


damn i wish azza would log out of this shitty gimmick account but oh well


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I recently ran a cycle of Test at a TRT dose (125/wk) and NPP starting at 900 then backing off to 600/wk.  I put on about 10lbs and leaned out a little.  NPP is now my favorite steroid


----------



## oufinny (Mar 16, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I recently ran a cycle of Test at a TRT dose (125/wk) and NPP starting at 900 then backing off to 600/wk.  I put on about 10lbs and leaned out a little.  NPP is now my favorite steroid



I ran NPP at 500-600 with long ester test. It was hands down my favorite cycle.


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> all good points, is there a problem hitting the same sites that often? even though you move spots slightly? my next cycle i was gonna pin eod and ive only ever pinned delts and quads i was gonna ad in glutes to but id rather just pin delts and quads



EOD you can get away with just switching delts....as long as your not pinning a lot of gear or crappy gear.....just move it around on the delt.....


----------

